# Sentirle su



## angedolc

Anche se non mi suona bene, volevo sapere se viene generalmente compreso il significato del modo di dire "sentirle su" nell'accezione di "venire rimproverato" o si tratta di un regionalismo o provincialismo tipico del Bresciano.
Pensavo di usarlo in un dialogo tra persone di poca cultura all'interno di un racconto che sto scrivendo.

Grazie.


----------



## aglaja

Ciao Angedolc,
al mio orecchio (toscano) suona molto strano, e decontestualizzato non ne capirei mai il significato. Forse all'interno di un discorso più ampio riuscirei a intuirlo. Come sarebbe la costruzione?


----------



## effeundici

Confermo, da toscano non mi risulterebbe chiaro. Più in generale mi sembra che i dialetti lombardi usino molto "su" per costruire verbi frasali in genere abbastanza incomprensibili per me.

L'esempio più tipico è _ciapa su_


----------



## angedolc

Dalla tua osservazione, capisco che si tratta, come supponevo, 
di un provincialismo derivante dal dialetto bresciano.


----------



## elitaliano

angedolc said:


> Anche se non mi suona bene, volevo sapere se viene generalmente compreso il significato del modo di dire "sentirle su" nell'accezione di "venire rimproverato" o si tratta di un regionalismo o provincialismo tipico del Bresciano.
> Pensavo di usarlo in un dialogo tra persone di poca cultura all'interno di un racconto che sto scrivendo.
> 
> Grazie.


 
Non ho mai sentito questa espressione.
Piuttosto, per "venir rimproverati" ho visto usare "sentirsele".

_Se le è sentite da sua madre per il ritardo._


----------



## elena73

elitaliano said:


> _Se le è sentite da sua madre per il ritardo._



Però anche questo, personalmente, mi suona come un uso 'locale' (di che area??)... Non l'avevo mai sentito dire. 

L'uso che reputo corretto in questo senso è: 

Sei in ritardo? Ora c'è da sentirla, tua madre!!


----------



## angedolc

aglaja said:


> Ciao Angedolc,
> al mio orecchio (toscano) suona molto strano, e decontestualizzato non ne capirei mai il significato. Forse all'interno di un discorso più ampio riuscirei a intuirlo. Come sarebbe la costruzione?



La frase avrebbe dovuto essere:

"  Quello là oltre a saperla lunga c’ha pure le orecchie grandi che sentono tutto. Vuoi proprio *sentirle su* e poi sopportare le sue prediche?…- "


----------



## elena73

Vuoi proprio *sentirle su* e poi sopportare le sue prediche?

Io d'istinto avrei _interpretato_ come ''Vuoi proprio prenderti delle botte''... Però non è così vero? Tu intendi ''vuoi proprio farti rimproverare e poi etcc..''? Giusto? O no?


----------



## Anaiss

Qui nella mia zona si sente "_dire su_" o "_dire parole_" per "rimproverare".
Magari se si dice "Vuoi proprio farti _dire su/dire parole_" è più facile da intuire anche per persone di altre regioni?


----------



## olaszinho

ciao a tutti, 
ad essere sincero, io tutte queste espressioni con il su non le capirei: né le venete, né le bresciane, soprattutto se collocate in enunciati decontestualizzati. A me paiono proprio regionalismi o forme dialettali.


----------



## elena73

olaszinho said:


> ciao a tutti,
> ad essere sincero, io tutte queste espressioni con il su non le capirei: né le venete, né le bresciane, soprattutto se collocate in enunciati decontestualizzati. A me paiono proprio regionalismi o forme dialettali.



Sì, anch'io non capirei (cioè potrei cercare di 'indovinare', se è presente un contesto che mi dia almeno degli indizi...). 

Se rimproverare non ti piace ci sono altri sinonimi da poter usare..

http://www.homolaicus.com/linguaggi/sinonimi/hypertext/1296.htm


----------



## magosil79

Io non avrei problemi a capire l'espressione _sentirle su_, come in _le ho sentite su_ 'sono stato rimproverato'. Però io vengo dalla provincia di Bergamo e so che si tratta di un calco di una costruzione dialettale. Si sente spesso nel linguaggio parlato, l'ho usata anch'io, consapevole però che non si tratta di italiano standard. I dialetti bergamaschi e bresciani sono molto simili; non so se al di fuori di quest'area l'espressione in questione risulterebbe comprensibile, però magari nel resto della Lombardia?


----------



## gc200000

Mai sentito. Non credo di andare OT se affermo che al nord c'è un uso spropositato di "su" e "giù". Ho sentito in tv "avercela su con qualcuno", che a me suona ridicolo. E tanti altri esempi che ora non mi vengono in mente: "Tirati su!", quando in italiano esiste il verbo "alzarsi". Per tirarmi su, dovrei prendermi con le braccia e tirarmi.


----------



## aglaja

angedolc said:


> "  Quello là oltre a saperla lunga c’ha pure le orecchie grandi che sentono tutto. Vuoi proprio *sentirle su* e poi sopportare le sue prediche?…- "



Ecco, allora adesso è certo che non l'avrei capito nemmeno con l'aiuto del contesto


----------



## olaszinho

Tirarsi su è abbastanza comune anche nel centro Italia. D'altra parte, tutte queste costruzioni mi ricordano tanto i Phrasal verbs inglesi. A volte è comunque necessario ricorrervi, come nel caso tira fuori la macchina dal garage; la forma meridionale esci la  macchina è davvero orribile e dialettale, anche se in francese si usa la stessa costruzione: _sors la voiture du garage. *Forse sono andato fuori tema, non conosco ancora bene le regole del forum. Scusatemi.*_


----------



## elena73

angedolc said:


> Pensavo di usarlo in un dialogo tra persone di poca cultura all'interno di un racconto che sto scrivendo.



Se questa è la tua intenzione non potresti mettere ''menarla''? Espressione che dovrebbe mantenere abbastanza la sua provenienza dal 'nord Italia' (ricordo che quand'ero piccola da noi non si sentiva dire), ma ormai è abbastanza diffuso, credo.

Vuoi proprio *sentirle su* e poi sopportare le sue prediche?
Vuoi proprio sentire che attacca a menarla e poi sopportare le sue prediche?

Che ne dite? Me lo bocciate?


----------



## Anaiss

Io pur essendo nordica  avrei qualche difficoltà di comprensione. Poi forse un bresciano capisce magari...
Comunque, secondo me, se le due persone parlano in italiano standard è il caso che ci sia un sinonimo standard, se invece si esprimono con qualche inflessione è possibile accettare anche le forme dialettali.

EDIT:Il "c'ha" (che adoro) però mi suggerisce una parlata da centro Italia, o sbaglio? Opterei per una coerenza tra le forme usate.


----------



## olaszinho

attacca a menarla

boh, pure questa forma mi suona piuttosto strana, sembra quasi che voglia iniziare a picchiarla


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Com'è istruttivo sentire i regionalismi altrui! Io fino ad ora non avevo pensato che nella mia varietà (non sorvegliata) d'italiano (chiaramente ricalcata sul dialetto) noi diciamo "Gli ha detto su" intendendo " Gliene ha dette di tutti i colori".
Grazie a tutti.
GS


----------



## Anaiss

olaszinho said:


> attacca a menarla
> 
> boh, pure questa forma mi suona piuttosto strana, sembra quasi che voglia iniziare a picchiarla


Sì, esatto, anche per me. Quel "la" mi suggerisce una persona ad un primo impatto.


----------



## elena73

Anaiss said:


> EDIT:Il "c'ha" (che adoro) però mi suggerisce una parlata da centro Italia, o sbaglio? Opterei per una coerenza tra le forme usate.



Anaiss: dove lo hai letto? Anche la funzione ''Trova nella pagina'' non me lo trova!!

Per il resto: trattandosi di rendere il dialogo di 2 persone incolte sicuramente un po' di flessibilità in più è accettabile (ma dubito COMUNQUE che direbbero ''_subire_ le sue prediche''). 

Quindi ritorniamo a rimproverare/sinonimo di rimproverare... 

P.S. @gc200000 Ti faccio io un esempio calzante dell'uso improprio del su. Una volta (20 anni fa) una signora di Brescia mi disse ''Vah che gambe che c'ha SU l'Elena'' fu una frase simpatica, ma me ne ricordo ancora...


----------



## Anaiss

Post #7 di angedolc.
Forse la costruzione con "oltre a..." è un po' ricercata, nel senso, non immediata come ci potrebbe aspettare da un dialogo tra persone non colte. 
Comunque avevo letto "sopportare", non subire. E' un po' più neutro...


----------



## elena73

Anaiss said:


> Comunque avevo letto "sopportare", non subire. E' un po' più neutro...


Ah, ok, avevo letto IO subire (vai a capire perché). 
Comunque per dargli un colorito 'popolaresco' un modo comunque 'standard' ci sarà pure, no??

Vuoi proprio *sentirle su* e poi sopportare le sue prediche?

Vuoi proprio sentire che attacca con i soliti rimproveri..... (?)


----------



## gc200000

elena73 said:


> Ti faccio io un esempio calzante dell'uso improprio del su. Una volta (20 anni fa) una signora di Brescia mi disse ''Vah che gambe che c'ha SU l'Elena'' fu una frase simpatica, ma me ne ricordo ancora...



Non è certo l'unico calzante 

Frase inascoltabile al pari di "menarla" 

Non solo "c'ha su", ma anche "LA Elena"


----------



## Anaiss

elena73 said:


> Vuoi proprio sentire che attacca con i soliti rimproveri..... (?)


Me piasce. Vediamo che ne pensa angedolc.


----------



## elena73

gc200000 said:


> al pari di "menarla"



Che vista la reazione di Anaiss magari mi sono proprio inventata IO... Chiedo venia... 

EDIT: Anaiss, 'attacca' ci starebbe bene...


----------

